# Whatcha wearing?



## DrifterJellybean (Apr 27, 2021)

Not trying to be a creep or anything, just curious what people like to wear here.

For me it's a T-shirt and cargo shorts. This is what I normally wear to work, especially while inside the building which never goes under 80F, but I would occasionally wear it while outside while riding my bike or going out shopping. In the winter, it's cargo pants instead of shorts.
Two things to know about me here: I like tactical gear, and I love the color black.

At the moment, I'm in a black T-shirt and red gym shorts getting ready to leave out for work, as I work the night shift.
And for those curious to know: I'm in black boxer shorts with white stripes, and it's the last pair I have at the moment because I've moved recently and I'm still looking for a laundromat so I can wash the mountain of dirty clothes that's been piling up in the corner of my room for three weeks as I've had very little time to myself due to me working 60 hour work weeks since last month.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2021)

At the moment cargo pants and a tee shirt, might switch to cargo shorts soon


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 27, 2021)

T-shirt and loose pants


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 27, 2021)

[redacted]


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2021)

Sweatpants with a T-shirt under a button-down and a housecoat over top.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 27, 2021)

Punji said:


> Sweatpants with a T-shirt under a button-down and a housecoat over top.


It must be chilly up there


----------



## Raever (Apr 27, 2021)

Currently a wolf tarot tank top and some pj pants. Like a baws.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 27, 2021)

A nice t-shirt and some sweatpants, gotta be comfy yo


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 27, 2021)

At the moment, just a dressing gown because time for s l e e p

Usually tho T-shirt, jeans, light jacket. 

In winter I bring out the fancy clothes. 
Like on my main OC


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 27, 2021)

At the moment I’m hanging in jeans and a pink shirt a friend made for me with this printed on it.
It’s one of my most favoritest shirts ever! :3


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 27, 2021)

Wool socks, long pants, a thermal henley, a button-down flannel shirt, a cardigan, and fingerless wool gloves.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 27, 2021)

A loose black v-neck tee and blue pajama pants. Today I wore a floral purple dress.

Oh and my moon & star necklace


----------



## Mambi (Apr 27, 2021)

DrifterJellybean said:


> Not trying to be a creep or anything, just curious what people like to wear here.
> 
> For me it's a T-shirt and cargo shorts. This is what I normally wear to work, especially while inside the building which never goes under 80F, but I would occasionally wear it while outside while riding my bike or going out shopping. In the winter, it's cargo pants instead of shorts.
> Two things to know about me here: I like tactical gear, and I love the color black.
> ...



My black ears, fangs, black collar, black socks, and silky tail in black tight shorts...nothing else.

Hey, you asked! LOL


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

A gray floral sweater with mid-length sleeves, a white skirt that goes down to my knees and white socks.


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> My black ears, fangs, black collar, black socks, and silky tail in black tight shorts...nothing else.
> 
> Hey, you asked! LOL



Sometimes it's best not to answer honestly for the sake of-...you know what, nevermind.
Go nuts. XD


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2021)

Raever said:


> Sometimes it's best not to answer honestly for the sake of-...you know what, nevermind.
> Go nuts. XD



Hahaha, could have been worse...sometimes I don't bother with the shorts or socks.<_wink_>


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_wink_>



I feel like this gif is an appropriate response...







But on another note (and I say this with no ill will here,) Sometimes, with the things you answer with, I'm convinced you're just a really good, undercover troll. Yet I can't ignore it because it's both creepy and entertaining at the same time. It's like Stray Cat Terry's online "meow" speak. Just-...it can't be real and yet...here you are. Existing.

And I can appreciate that.

Anyway to get back on topic...

_I am wearing clothes._
^ Doesn't sound at all suspicious.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 28, 2021)

Raever said:


> Sometimes it's best not to answer honestly for the sake of-...you know what, nevermind.
> Go nuts. XD


Sometimes we all need that reminder to not ask questions we don't want the answers to.


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Sometimes we all need that reminder to not ask questions we don't want the answers to.



Two reckless decisions don't make a well thought out action ~
But in the context of the thread, people are definitely within their rights to take advantage of the question. 
So I can't argue with you there.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 28, 2021)

Pyjamas. Essentially. An old 2010 GW Games day t-shirt, Animal from the Muppets pyjama pants.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2021)

Raever said:


> I feel like this gif is an appropriate response...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I assure you in any message, if I say it, I mean it and can defend it. But yes, I am exactly the same twisted person IRL as you read, as anyone who knows me can attest to, so this reaction feels normal enough. <lol>


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> as anyone who knows me can attest to, so this reaction feels normal enough. <lol>



I read this as, "Anyone knows me as the cattest" at first...I feel infected. X'D


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

Stupid sexy Flanders!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

A pale coral pink scoop-neck tee with a black heart graphic, and blue wash distressed jeans


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Dreammaker33 (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, I am wearing satin pink panties with white polka dots!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

How fun! Mine are all plain white lol


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 29, 2021)

Greenish _Keane_ shirt
Black jeans
Slippers
Glasses


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Just in purple plaid boxers, in bed, too tired to get up as per usual =.=


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 1, 2021)

Just now finding out I don't get notifications for replies in my threads so I do apologize for being late with my replies here.



Guifrog said:


> T-shirt and loose pants


Winter gear right here, just add thermal underwear and _voila_.



Saokymo said:


> At the moment I’m hanging in jeans and a pink shirt a friend made for me with this printed on it.
> It’s one of my most favoritest shirts ever! :3


Any chance I can get a hat with that design? XD



Mambi said:


> My black ears, fangs, black collar, black socks, and silky tail in black tight shorts...nothing else.
> 
> Hey, you asked! LOL


Touche.



sleepy kitty said:


> A pale coral pink scoop-neck tee with a black heart graphic, and blue wash distressed jeans


You seem to like wearing a lot of things. As they say, a "woman of culture, I see."



Erix said:


> Just in purple plaid boxers, in bed, too tired to get up as per usual =.=


This had LITERALLY been me for the past three or so years. Life can really take a toll on ya, mate.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 1, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Okay, I am wearing satin pink panties with white polka dots!


I've a friend on DA who likes to wear panties with polka dots on them, among other cute designs.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

A gray shirt with a skull and flowers on it, sleeves almost to my elbows. A pair of tan shorts that go to my knees, a peace sign bracelet, and a pair of tye dye scrunch back canvas sneakers.


----------



## Xitheon (May 1, 2021)

An (official Valve merchandise) Black Mesa hoodie is the only interesting thing I wear. I have two of them. One has blood on it and has the sleeve chewed by rats (it's a long story.) Sometimes I have a plain blue jacket over the top and black trousers with stupid black trainers.

I'm really proud of my Black Mesa hoodies because I suggest it as merch to Gabe Newell (in an email some years back.) I said that if they made them I'd buy two. And I did. They're based on the hoodie that Alyx wears under her jacket in Half-life 2.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2021)

Sleepy kitty be like: lemme grab my whole entire wardrobe real quick~! XD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Ehh what can I say? I love clothes xD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 1, 2021)

"What are you wearing, 'Jake from State Farm?'"

"...khakis."


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 1, 2021)

Jeans sometimes belt, band tees, chuck taylors.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 1, 2021)

Since it's warming up, it's t-shirts with cool designs on them, usually a black hat, skinny blue jeans, leather shoes, a belt with a Celtic knot buckle, bracelets, rings, and a necklace.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2021)

Pants and work tee.


----------



## kelliegator (May 2, 2021)

A pair of camo leggings with holes in them (because my good leggings are in the washing machine) and a furry tank top I got at confuzzled in 2018.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2021)

Under Armour boxer briefs and a form fitting tee shirt.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

A light purple floral dress... with pockets!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2021)

Asymmetric black shirt with gray flower print. Comfy, thin black pants.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

Mostly black today, I personally love this one shirt.




Spoiler: Warning: Human Form!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Mostly black today, I personally love this one shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's an awesome shirt


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 2, 2021)

Gray henley t-shirt, jeans, work boots.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 5, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> A light purple floral dress... with pockets!


I had no idea they made dresses with pockets. Nice!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

pink sweater


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

why whenever someone asks me this question am i naked at that exact time.

it's like a curse. a very very sexy curse.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

My heart tee and plain white briefs


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 8, 2021)

Pink polka dot satin knickers and a white t-shirt with my cow oc on it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2021)

Shirt with a local business' logo on it, and black sweat/athletic pants.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

naked again.

but i'm in a room where everyone is so it's all good.


----------



## Erix (May 9, 2021)

Just a pink shirt with some rainbow Japanese lettering + some boxers. I should really go take a shower rn but I reallllly don’t want to get out of bed. Might just fall asleep =w=


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 9, 2021)

Strange I don't get notifications of replies here unless someone quotes me or something...

In any case, I'm now wearing an orange shirt with black gym shorts.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 9, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Pink polka dot satin knickers and a white t-shirt with my cow oc on it!


Nice!

I've actually not too long ago made some masks with my OCs on them (in fact I just made one of my current avatar).


----------



## kelliegator (May 9, 2021)

Green camo leggings and a Napalm Death tank top.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

what am i wearing? just the typical stuff for a privately owned armed force body armor and a baggy posh suit to cover it.
i might look like jim carrey in the mask but being a human shield is what bodyguards are for.


----------



## Joni (May 15, 2021)

Nothing (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2021)

Everyday work clothes:
Work boots, company tee, and reasonably durable pants.


----------



## ben909 (May 15, 2021)

cargo pants and the first ter shirt that was in the clean bin my hand came into contact with


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2021)

Currently? Exercise outfit. Going out for an afternoon jog.


----------



## Chamelea Harding (May 18, 2021)

gold colored sleeveless vest and dark green cargo pants


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 18, 2021)

Jeans, striped polo, thick jumper, tartan face mask, running shoes with orthotics. I'm not running they're just comfy.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 19, 2021)

A casual Jeans, shirt, a flight jacket and my favourite australien outback hat. all coloured in black.


----------



## Xitheon (May 19, 2021)

An old woolly jumper with a horrible brown and white pattern.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 19, 2021)

Overfit hoodie and denim jeans/random jeans that fits tight to my leg skin.
And a pair of laceless snickers--I don't wanna spend extra time every time the shoelaces get loose! ÒnÓ

Plus the thigh rig as a handy storage--imagine the utility belt in PUBG--and I never meant to imitate the game. The thigh rig is just too convenient as A) I never carry too much, and B) I can run hands-free when I do run! OwO

By the way, the overfit hoodie is essentially concealing the upper part of my thigh rig, so that A) it's a bit harder to be noticed and B) noone shall try to reach their hand to steal my stuff unless they're cool with being accused of sexual harassment or something...

I personally consider my outfit to be well-to-the-point of functionality and convenience UwU


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2021)

Pink Floyd shirt and sweatpants


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 19, 2021)

Tye dye Invader Zim tee with a white skirt


----------



## Simo (May 20, 2021)

My skunk kigu PJs, which have become my favorite lounging about the house-wear. The tail does take some getting used to!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)

Just a dress


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

thigh highs


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 30, 2021)

I am wearing an MLP T-shirt and a Crinklz Astronaut diaper.


----------



## Sairn (Jun 30, 2021)

Just some boxers atm ;p


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

I love wear red plaid skirts with a T-shrit and knee-high stockings. My favorite stockings to wear are the rainbow striped ones and the one with taco cat prints. I sometimes wear a punk cap when I feel like it would match that day.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2021)

Green and blue hospital scrubs (I took them with me when I was discharged from a psychiatric hospital) and a navy blue dressing gown.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2021)

Jeans and a T-shirt.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 1, 2021)

T-shirt and cargo shorts currently.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

Black jean shorts, tye dye invader zim tee shirt and flats


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Black jean shorts, tye dye invader zim tee shirt and flats



Invader Zim? Cool.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 1, 2021)

Striped polo shirt
Blue jeans 
Slippers
Glasses
"I'm vaccinated!" sticker I got this morning. Whilst getting vaccinated. Obviously.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 1, 2021)

When the mood takes me on days off~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2021)

Green shirt with ravens on it, some slim blue jeans, my leather skateboarding shoes, triquetra printed black cap hat, and my bracelets, rings, and other accessories.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Invader Zim? Cool.


It's this one

They only had this style in guy's but I thought it was cool so I bought it


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

A purple tank top, purple tie dye leggings and fuchsia colored Crocs

I’m a fashion disaster and I’m proud of it!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m wearing a Ouran High School Host Club graphic tee and jeans. Graphic tees and jeans are literally my entire wardrobe, save for the occasional sweatpants, hoodie and flannel shirt every now and then.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 11, 2021)

Was wearing my blue sweats and my black v-neck tee. I did a lazy today due to depression.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 13, 2021)

Red tee shirt with a pocket, blue jeans rolled up above my ankles, socks and black Converse low top sneakers.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2021)

A White v neck and grey cargo pants.
Same as last night cuz i forgot to switch to pj's


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

All black because work. Thin Sweater and pants. Woo.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Black Chinos, thin socks, a grey zipped hoodie ,and the toxic kaiju t-shirt from hyena agenda in black.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 18, 2021)

Among other things, a plaid jumper with a hoddie. I look like a lumberjack, lol!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

Grey oversized sweatshirt and blue sweatpants. Got into my pajamas early today due to depression


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

Blue jean shorts and a grey top that has a skull and roses on it.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 22, 2021)

A femme loose pants with comic stamps and a Christmas T-shirt with santa riding an unicorn in space uwu


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Loose shorts and my salmon red pocket shirt and socks


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 19, 2021)

T-shirt and boxer briefs. Another gross,  humid night.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 16, 2021)

Gray shirt with a faded skull on it, faded blue bootcut jeans, gray deer socks and white slip-on canvas sneakers


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2021)

Hat, jacket, sweater, T-shirt, sturdy work pants with lots of pockets, underwear(duh), black socks and my usual sneakers.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2021)

Loose, soft dark pants, and a white T-shirt with super messy blue graffiti on it


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 17, 2021)

Shorts and a loose v neck tee


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Fkeece type green with "The Grinch" text and his face pajama bottoms.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Oct 2, 2021)

baggy crimson/maroon jacket with a hood, baggy  grey sweat pants, and a black puma t-shirt-


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Right now, my "asshole shirt" and some old basketball shorts (comfortable for lounging around the apartment)




(not me in picture, but that's pretty much the exact same shirt)
Typical casual attire for me varies depending on mood/weather but favorite outfits are usually a basic tee under an open collared shirt with jeans with an ivy cap, or a polo and khakis/chinos

For shoes I really like Chucks and "skater shoes" like Etnies but haven't had a pair in a while, I'm fond of my steeltoe boots (surprisingly comfortable).  I never wear flipflops/sandals.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Ah, the "casual semi-proffesonial" look. Can be nicely.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Rallye-style, that's what those are called (the "skater" sneakers) I think

Was racking my brain trying to remember that term


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 11, 2021)

Ripped teal jeans, white socks and a salmon-colored v-neck shirt


----------



## Shyy (Oct 11, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Ripped teal jeans, white socks and a salmon-colored v-neck shirt


Nice. I'm partial to the lighter blues, myself. 
Currently, work boots, carpenter jeans and a faded tan T shirt.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 11, 2021)

All gray T-shirt, bluish gray military cargo shorts, black and bright green flip-flops


----------



## Shyy (Oct 13, 2021)

Partial suit. Leg extensions are hurting my calves, currently... Part of the "fun" of being 7'3" (2.2M)tall, when you are barely 5'10" IRL


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 14, 2021)

Blue jean shorts and a grey top with a faded skull & roses design on it


----------



## Shyy (Oct 14, 2021)

Bikini bottom- working on my 2-tone tan lines...


----------



## berry (Oct 14, 2021)

It’s gray sweatpants season boiiiii


----------



## Shyy (Oct 14, 2021)

NOT yet... and, they will be TEAL, I thank you. *grins happily*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 15, 2021)

White blouse, distressed jeans, black Converse lowtops


----------



## Shyy (Oct 19, 2021)

Uh, tiger stripes and a green tshirt...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 21, 2021)

White undershirt, gray sweatpants


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Willow the wisp (Oct 21, 2021)

fuckin blood red hoodie with fancy solar system shirt and thin gray an black pants


----------



## Outré (Oct 22, 2021)

Star Wars pajama bottoms and a cat shirt.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 27, 2021)

Salmon pink v-neck tee and blue bootcut jeans


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

Scrubs and sneakers.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 27, 2021)

Clothes?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Clothes?


You know, wrappers for the candy.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 27, 2021)

Blue and green hospital scrubs and a soft navy blue dressing gown.

I got a feel for wearing scrubs when I was a patient in psychiatric hospital. They're comfortable and durable.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 27, 2021)

Nothing but my natural fur coat- shower time, after being stuck at work for 4 days without a bath... wet wipes only go so far.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

Cloths.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

A warm sweater n shorts


----------



## Shyy (Oct 31, 2021)

Big, floofy housecoat.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 1, 2021)

I am wearing an ABU DinoRawrz diaper and unicorn kigurumi pajamas.


----------



## Outré (Nov 1, 2021)

Ma pj’s


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2021)

Sweatpants and a fox tee


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Black Adidas tracksuit, sneakers

(unofficial cold weather jog/smoke wear)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

A gray floral light sweater, greenish blue distressed jeans and tan ballerina flats.


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 2, 2021)

Red Tshirt, black sweatpants, and compression sleeves


----------



## Shyy (Nov 2, 2021)

Green sweat pants, sans other clothing. Bed soon.


----------



## Outré (Nov 2, 2021)

A costume that makes me look human


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

Stonewash denim jeans, a tye dye Invader Zim tee with Japanese kanji (NOT the in-the-series Irken language), striped socks, tye dye pull on sneakers and a bun in a light pink, fuzzy scrunchie.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh and a south Peruvian necklace that my stepdad got me a few years ago.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

Purple, spider-web designed leggings, an oversized black sweater, a black chocker, and my lavender spell-jar necklace.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 5, 2021)

Tshirt and sweats


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

A grey PlayStation branded snuddie. Allegedly, that's a cross between a Snuggie and a hoodie.
It's cold today.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

Uh, stuff that you guys aren't going to see...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Black Adidas jogging suit again (just ran up to store to get things)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 8, 2021)

v-neck shirt, jeans and flats


----------



## Shyy (Nov 8, 2021)

Green shirt, tiger stripe camo pants and used-to-be sand colored boots.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 9, 2021)

Black sweats, soft tye dye hoodie, white socks and black lowtop converse sneakers


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Pasties! J/k

A shirt that says “Hattori Hanzo swords and sushi” and some pants, haha


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 9, 2021)

Scrubs, sneakers and a facial expression that could melt steel if the mask weren't hiding most of it.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 9, 2021)

My armor for kendo. I need to remember how to put it on, since it's been awhile.


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m wearing whatever you want me to wear.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 9, 2021)

Red man suit for you, fluff butt.


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 12, 2021)

I've got my "Bi bigfoot hunter dad" look on today! From top to bottom i have a tucked dark green flannel, a brown canvas vest over it, some brown dockers, and my hiking boots!


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

No work today. So I’ll be in my pj’s for an extended period.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 12, 2021)

Uh, bedsheet that is not mine...
(Yeah, I  thought about this. I'm gonna leave it posted, for happy reasons)


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 23, 2021)

My sins.  /j


----------



## Shyy (Nov 26, 2021)

Same bedsheet as last time. (Yes, it's been laundered since then, you bunch of heathens) things are looking more promising for me!


----------



## Shyy (Nov 26, 2021)

My normal clothes. *smiles* and a new smile.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 12, 2021)

A happy smile, carpenter style jeans, cotton long tail t-shirt and my work boots, because, well, work. The happy smile is because we ( an existing partner) seem to have re-connected over the weekend.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

A suit of armor of course, it's Hell to type with these gauntlets but you never know when you'll get called to reclaim the holy land or pick up your pizza


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Dec 20, 2021)

T-shirt and jeans or cargo pants. Pretty much my go to since high school.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 20, 2021)

My "just finished making it" great cloak. I haven't touched a sewing machine in literally over 40 years. It came.out pretty damn nice! I made it out of 2 old Army blankets.


----------



## LexingtonDelta (Dec 21, 2021)

well, I'm not at work, so I'm in a little as possible.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 28, 2021)

My old fleece "Mr. Grinch" PJs... still soft and warm.


----------

